# Tenkara Rods



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey crew,

I would like your honest opinion on the Tenkara rods and their applicable use here in Ohio. 

I am new to fly fishing and this system looks pretty cool but the web site focuses on the small streams targeting trout, blue gills and small bass.

I am thinking about dropping the cash but reluctant when there are so many other fly combos out there for a beginner.

Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHzIsJcaG64


----------



## NiceCatchAustin (Jan 20, 2013)

meathelmet said:


> Hey crew,
> 
> I would like your honest opinion on the Tenkara rods and their applicable use here in Ohio.
> 
> ...


If you are new to fly fishing, I'd stick to standard fly rods first. Tenkara looks really nice for small streams (I myself have been toying with the thought of trying a tenkara rod out), but the fact of the matter is that small streams are all that they are good for. You won't beat the versatility of a good 5 or 6 weight fly rod here in Ohio!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I've looked at and resisted the tenkara rods for a couple years now. 

I keep asking myself what they can do better than my 8' 2wt and haven't come up with a good enough answer to invest in one.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they are really fun toys. here in ohio we don't have any truly traditional applications for them, but they work really well on the mad and clear creek. I havn't tried them for panfish but I think they would be a riot. However if you are just getting into the sport they are not as versitile and I think there are better options.
They are really great for line control in smaller streams so my tenkara rod has become my brookie WV/Maryland rod, but that is the only situation I have found where they are a "better" tool.

as austin said, a 9' 6wt (I like them more than a 5) is the way to start


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I purchased a Scientific Angler 9' 6wt like you guys recommended. I think I need to start hit Youtube for my lessons.


----------

